# I just publshed a book about dogs!



## jsheffield (Aug 8, 2020)

Hello,

Besides being chief valet for my five tortoises, I also write books.

I've written a series of mysteries (four novels and a collection of novellas, all in the same "universe"), along with a few collections of short fictions.





My latest is a short collection of short stories about one of my favorite subjects... dogs. It's an assemblage of ten stories that takes a look at the relationships we form with the dogs who live with us (or vice versa). It's the first in a series of chapbooks I'm hoping to produce in the next year on a variety of subjects; this one clocks in at 83 pages and $5 (or 99 cents if you prefer ebooks). Although it's a relatively recent addition to the Amazon bookshelf, it's already garnered three 5-star reviews.

Link: amazon.com/Dog-Co-Pilot-Meditiations-intersection-Chapbooks/dp/B08DC69JXS

Of course, if you'd prefer to avoid doing business with the 400 pound gorilla of online bookselling, you can order it through your regular bookstore (it'll be available to them through their regular sources).

Thanks,

Jamie

PS - in case you were wondering, the front cover features the two dogs I currently live with, Puck and Olive; the back cover features a Cane Corso (Elmo) I transported for a rescue outfit, from the vet he'd been abandoned at to his new home.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 8, 2020)

jsheffield said:


> Hello,
> 
> Besides being chief valet for my five tortoises, I also write books.
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm a frustrated writer myself...good luck on sales and I'll be buying one for you to autograph for me...


----------



## Hutsie B (Aug 8, 2020)

How great! I am a dog lover myself we have 12 dogs. We have 8 Silken Windhounds that we race and lure course with and a Boston Terrier, an Australian Cattle dog and two Chinese Cresteds. Good luck with your book!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 8, 2020)

Hutsie B said:


> How great! I am a dog lover myself we have 12 dogs. We have 8 Silken Windhounds that we race and lure course with and a Boston Terrier, an Australian Cattle dog and two Chinese Cresteds. Good luck with your book!


Holy crap! You simply must be crazier than hell. 12 dogs? What's a "windhound"? Racing like a Greyhound? Very interesting, but I want a photo, plz??? Do you hire a kid to pick up all that waste? lol


----------



## Ink (Aug 8, 2020)

I just read part of the book on the free preview. I like it a lot. I am buying the book on Amazon today. Congrats ?


----------



## Ink (Aug 11, 2020)

Just got your book. I am already on the 3rd story. I really like it. It gives me a smile!! Thanks


----------

